# I promise no one will hurt you again (rescue clip)



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

_The greatness of a nation and its Moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated. ~ Mahatma Gandhi ~__

*Please vote for Angels!!*
_expand our current animal rescue and create a 'Dogtown' within Canada | Pepsi Refresh Everything - Canada


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

This video was so poignant. I loved it and the message. Go Rescues! Was this the rescue needing votes or something to get $100K?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Video*

What a beautiful video.
*Sweetally:* Yes, Angels Animal Rescue Society, this is the rescue that she asked for votes for.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ease-vote-angels-animal-rescue-100-000-a.html


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks Karen for the info...

I voted


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the votes!!! Keep them coming there is still time left.
We start fostering for this rescue soon.

:thanks::thanks::thanks:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jerseygirl*

Jerseygirl

Bumping this up!!!

Vote for Angels Animal Rescue!!


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

you're an angel . . . wishing you well in your work with the rescue.


----------

